# How Can I make it louder?



## BuddytheReow (Jan 1, 2021)

More of a general question than anything else. How can I make a pedal louder without using a boost pedal? Can I simply change the pot value for the volume?


----------



## Barry (Jan 1, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> More of a general question than anything else. How can I make a pedal louder without using a boost pedal? Can I simply change the pot value for the volume?


It's more complicated than that, and going largely depend on the circuit


----------



## Robert (Jan 1, 2021)

Changing the volume pot value won't affect the volume in most cases.  (unless the pot is controlling the gain of an active output stage, or there is a high value resistor in series with the volume pot to reduce the output amplitude)

Typically the volume pot is set up as a voltage divider.... when the pot is set at 50% you get 50% of the circuits output signal; when the pot is set at 100% you get 100% of the circuits output signal.     A large majority of volume controls in pedals are attenuators and aren't capable of increasing the amplitude.    Increasing or reducing the value will affect the output impedance, but the ratio stays the same.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jan 1, 2021)

Hmm. Would swapping out the IC do anything or transistors if applicable?

Edit. I just built this and it works fine. Just quiet and I need to keep volume on max and turn my other pedals down for unity.









						Boss SD1 Super Distortion
					

Collection of vero (stripboard) & tagboard layouts for 100s of popular guitar effects, with over 500 verified designs. DIY your own boutique effects!




					tagboardeffects.blogspot.com


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 1, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> Hmm. Would swapping out the IC do anything or transistors if applicable?
> 
> Edit. I just built this and it works fine. Just quiet and I need to keep volume on max and turn my other pedals down for unity.
> 
> ...


I know you said you don’t want to add a boost, but it would definitely help your issue. Take the output of the SD1 into the input of something like the Amentum (EQD Arrows) and just add that knob to your build and it’ll goose it for you.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jan 1, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> I know you said you don’t want to add a boost, but it would definitely help your issue. Take the output of the SD1 into the input of something like the Amentum (EQD Arrows) and just add that knob to your build and it’ll goose it for you.


Would that be possible in this? Wiring is a mess due to vero and trying to figure out multiple wires to one hole.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 1, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> Would that be possible in this? Wiring is a mess due to vero and trying to figure out multiple wires to one hole.


I think so. It’s not a complicated circuit at all. You could probably fit it under the footswitch area. You would just need to run the OUT of the SD1 to the IN of the boost. Then the out of the boost to wherever you have the out of your SD1 routed right now.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jan 1, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> I think so. It’s not a complicated circuit at all. You could probably fit it under the footswitch area. You would just need to run the OUT of the SD1 to the IN of the boost. Then the out of the boost to wherever you have the out of your SD1 routed right now.
> View attachment 8832


And then swap the volume knob of the sd1 for the other one? Maybe I don’t need to since they’re both 10k, although log vs linear


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 1, 2021)

BuddytheReow said:


> And then swap the volume knob of the sd1 for the other one? Maybe I don’t need to since they’re both 10k, although log vs linear


You could put a trimmer in place for the SD1 and just dime it, and place the boost’s knob on the outside since it will essentially work fully as a new volume, or you could mount both and find an interplay between the two. It’s worth noting that by pushing more volume out of the pedal, it’ll saturate more. So if you don’t want additional saturation it might not be a fit.


----------



## Barry (Jan 1, 2021)

I would think a SD1 would have plenty of output on it's on


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jan 1, 2021)

Barry said:


> I would think a SD1 would have plenty of output on it's on


So I need to troubleshoot the circuit? Where would I start if everything “works”?


----------



## BurntFingers (Jan 1, 2021)

Even easier that the eqd circuit is the ehx LBP1 which is literally the textbook example of common emitter amplifier.

7 things and it'll boost the hell out of whatever's in front of it.



			http://beavisaudio.com/schematics/Images/Electro-Harmonix-LPB-1-Booster-Schematic.png
		


You don't need r1 because you've already got the pull down resistor at your input. R5 determines the output, less resistance = more volume. So if you find it still doesn't have enough output, lower r5 to say 100r, if it's gone completely crazy and is way too loud raise it to say a 2.2k. best to socket that part and see what works.

This would go between your current volume pot and whatever precedes it.


----------



## manfesto (Jan 1, 2021)

+1 to the LPB-1 if you need to add a flat boost to the tail of a circuit (the Arrows circuit isn’t quite flat), I like and have used this 9x7 stripboard layout with a trimmer, can just double-tape it to the wall of your enclosure









						Electro Harmonix LPB1 with trimmer
					

Collection of vero (stripboard) & tagboard layouts for 100s of popular guitar effects, with over 500 verified designs. DIY your own boutique effects!




					tagboardeffects.blogspot.com


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks! I'll probably work this up sometime this weekend and report back. Would the trimmer be best here to avoid more holes in the box? It will go literally before the volume pot/output


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jan 2, 2021)

Spent some time this afternoon to vero an LPB-1 with trimmer. Added a bit of dirt to the signal, but it’s for an OD pedal so not really going to complain a whole lot. Super fast to build! Will definitely keep this in my toolbox for the next build if needed.
Thanks all!


----------

